#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Which eCommerce sites can we use for small business?

## Bhavya

Hello guys,

My friend owning a small business and he is looking for an easy to use eCommerce platform to set his online store. Also, he is looking for an affordable eCommerce site that won't drain his bank account. Can you guys give suggestions on which eCommerce platform should he use for his small business?

----------

